# reptile rooms, lets see pics



## also76 (Sep 3, 2009)

hey guys iv seen a few pics of peoples reptile rooms and think its awesome, id love to see how ppl have it set up for some ideas. thanks for anyone who post's


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 3, 2009)

here is mine


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice room rellik do you have any more plans?


----------



## blakehose (Oct 3, 2009)

rellik that room is sick! complete with a bar and all..


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

wheres the bar?


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

In the issue of reptiles australia they had a few pointers on reptile rooms and how to set them up !


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 3, 2009)

thanx guys....yeah i do have more plans...i want to fill the wall with the sofa up completely with 4x2x2 and 5x2x2 enclosures


----------



## ravan (Oct 3, 2009)

lol here's our reptile room...


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh ok  Old photo but still pretty much the same


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Oct 3, 2009)

o wow mudimans thats awesome


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

nice mudimans you made those enclosures your self right?


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 3, 2009)

Mudimans that is AMAZING..... I wish I was able to do that ;P


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Oct 3, 2009)

Mudimans that is wicked.


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah i made them all myself, going to have to make a few more soon but i'm running out of space


----------



## OzGecko (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, nice one Mudimans. You can lay back on the lounge and watch everything.
A bit more roomy than my setup.


----------



## tylers.reptiles (Oct 3, 2009)

A coupl shots from our faecal mine!


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice tyler thats great what do you breed there?


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 3, 2009)

Lovely enclosures guys  Keep up the good work. A few old snaps of my bedroom


----------



## Jungle_Fever1 (Oct 3, 2009)

tylers.reptiles said:


> A coupl shots from our faecal mine!


 

what is in the middle rack 3 down?


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome stuff nicky i wish my mum let me do something like that!


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Oct 3, 2009)

Mudimans said:


> Oh ok  Old photo but still pretty much the same


Oh man. That is exactly what i picture when (finally/hopefully/eventually) i own my own home.
Awesome stuff.


----------



## Snakelove (Oct 3, 2009)

wow. love your room nikki =O


----------



## melgalea (Oct 3, 2009)

tylers reptiles....
second photo ,your setup on the left there, i see a few snakes, red and black banded....what are they??????


----------



## Khagan (Oct 3, 2009)

emxlfamilyof4 said:


> what is in the middle rack 3 down?



2nd pic looks like some sort of exotics to me.. So either A) They're full of bull poop or B) They're very stupid LOL.


----------



## apple (Oct 3, 2009)

I know what it looks like in the 3rd drawer....but im not one to jump to conclusions


----------



## Khagan (Oct 3, 2009)

apple said:


> I know what it looks like in the 3rd drawer....but im not one to jump to conclusions



How bout the 5th one too?


----------



## tylers.reptiles (Oct 3, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> Nice tyler thats great what do you breed there?


 
Dont breed anything in these. These are just some of our hatchling and grower racks. The ones on the laft are mostly for young Blackheads and Womas.


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't have a dedicated room but this is a corner of my loungeroom. Instead of units with fancy glassware I have units of scaley friends. I do want to fit a few more 4footers in. And on the floor are my babies


----------



## apple (Oct 3, 2009)

Kinda looks like a mountain kingsnake in the 3rd one down....but be all means in could be a blackhead or a woma......i would love to have that many herps but i couldn't possibly find the time!


----------



## tylers.reptiles (Oct 3, 2009)

Khagan said:


> 2nd pic looks like some sort of exotics to me.. So either A) They're full of bull poop or B) They're very stupid LOL.


Neither actually Khagan. But I do see what you mean, it looks awfully interesting in the photo dosent it..? What your sharp observational skills have honed in on actually is a Kingsnake. It is however legally held under our educators liscence.
Unfortunately we are forbidden to breed from them.


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 3, 2009)

Those red snakes stand out like, well, red snakes  I like the faecal mine reference, it feels like that sometimes doesn't it!


----------



## nonamesleft (Oct 3, 2009)

Whats in the 6th one down tyler?


----------



## tylers.reptiles (Oct 3, 2009)

nonamesleft said:


> Whats in the 6th one down tyler?


 
_Liasis mackloti _(W.A). The rack everybody has drawn their attention too is comprised of miscelanious species which is not used for breeding stock.
More so for lectures, filming etc.


----------



## Riley (Oct 3, 2009)

nice room mudimans!
mines here http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps-42/my-new-herp-room-and-a-few-reptiles-81167


----------



## Alliew (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow,Mudimans thats outstanding


----------



## Jungletrans (Oct 13, 2009)

Not so much a reptile room as a reptile house . Still a couple of empty enclosures to fill . First lot , dining room .


----------



## Jungletrans (Oct 13, 2009)

Lounge room . Last pic bedroom .


----------



## Lovemydragons (Oct 13, 2009)

My husband and I are about to move into our newly built house. We have a study incorporated in the design, but I have decided that it will become the herp room. I don't have pics yet (as it aint complete) but it's about 6 metres by 3 metres. So I will be looking forward to moving all the animals in. 

But I am thinking, new house, nice looking animals, well they all need a nice new house. So the beardies will all get their own new 4x2x2 (probably 2 x double banks) and the 2 snakes will get their own new 4x4x2 (I think). The others will fit in around them. Now I just have to pay for them!! hehehehe


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 13, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> well.....here are some of mine then.......
> first one has 2 cages bottom with a spotted in it, top one has 2 children's
> second is my rack - left to right top to bottom - spotted, diamond, bredli, bredli, jungle, jungle, knob tail, knob tail! and all those concerned about the small cages........don't worry its temporary housing!


 
bahahaha....you have a hide made out of lego??


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 13, 2009)

Whats wrong with that, im sure it holds heat pretty well


----------



## Riley (Oct 13, 2009)

awesome luke  love the bredl. just_joshin, why wouldnt u? its a heaps good idea


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 13, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> yea for sure! works like a dream! i dont use mine (the lego) anymore so i use them as hides, build bigger and bigger and it doesn't cost me to buy or make a new hide each time LOL


 
Well with all that money your saving go buy bigger enclosures for those bredli...Temporary maybe but by the looks of it they were temporary 6 months ago..........


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Oct 13, 2009)

mate for those bredlis you could get up and go down to the cheap shop and get a tub 800 x 400 x 160 roughly for 12-15bucks and they'll be set for awhile untill you get your new cages.


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 13, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> temporary 6 months ago.....put them in there so they could be fed through winter cause the stupid other tank has something wrong with the wires.......and i am planning on getting new enclosures from dicky dont worry



I think you better give me a ring ASAP , they certainly are due for bigger housing


----------



## Just_Joshin (Oct 13, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> temporary 6 months ago.....put them in there so they could be fed through winter cause the stupid other tank has something wrong with the wires.......and i am planning on getting new enclosures from dicky dont worry


 
you shouldn't have been growing them over winter if you didn't have something big enough to house them in. Glad you are getting them something new though.....they need it.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 13, 2009)

luke i love your bredli enclosures, was just waiting for you to post them :lol:


----------



## shamous1 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Old room*

This is my old reptile room in the shed at the old house. I used to have a half decent set-up.

For various reasons had to cut down considerably...............that and the wife said I could'nt have as many at the new house. I've got a 2 car garage attached to the house now and with the tanks and my new car in she has to keep her new car outside:lol:


----------



## Fester (Oct 13, 2009)

Mine, first one is the enclosure in the family room, rest in the snake room


----------



## blakehose (Oct 13, 2009)

yeah i'd reckon your in bad need of some larger tubs, or dicky's phone number! hah. nice rooms/sheds everybody, some real nice setups.

cheers


----------



## serpenttongue (Oct 13, 2009)

Fester, how's the MULTIQUIP incubator going for you?


----------



## Serpentes (Oct 13, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> LOL yea they are good hey! lots of room.....plenty of crawling space



YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED. AND YOU SHOULD HAVE YOUR LICENSE REVOKED. I won't expand on how furious I am at the inadequate caging of your Morelias.


----------



## beersdave (Oct 13, 2009)

*new cages*

WOW some realy nice set-up's around. 
i have had a few different style's of enclosures for my snake's and never realy been happy with them. so i decided to build my own. they are 1 meter long by 800 high by 600 deep, with hinged glass door or easy access and ea sy clean.
also a home made hatchie rack (nearly finished)
and finaly 3 enclosures (not quite finished) for my little bhp's. they are 2.4 meters long.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Oct 13, 2009)

here you go, just took some snaps. All in one room, getting a bit tight so will be getting a purpose built herp room next year so i have a bit more room to play with.


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 13, 2009)

Some nice setups there but in many it looks messy because of all the wiring etc which I fully realise can be a pain in the butt.The best setup I've seen so far on here was posted not long ago when that person was accused of keeping his snakes dirty as theere was a bit of poo in the pic.Then when the full setup was posted those commenting on the poo quicky became very quiet.I could go on about it but fact is snakes do poos simple as that!!

The people commenting on the bredli being kept in sub optimal conditions would be very surprised to find more than a few keeping their animals like this.This pic is a prime example and you wouldn't think it's from a large scale breeder would you?I think people maybe breeding on a large scale try to get the most out of the room they have and personally if it has to come to keeping animals you're growing to breed from in conditions like this instantly I think this person's in it for one thing only

I'm not perfect in my keeping standards but I do like things clean however for example how many times have you spent hours cleanin,bowls the lot and when you put the animal back in it's cage it explores for a while then leaves a nice deposit???????.

Sorry just realised I can't put a up a pic,I will next post!!


----------



## BROWNS (Oct 13, 2009)

*pic of unhappy hypo bredli*

Here's the pic and no it most definitely is not my animal!


----------



## Fester (Oct 13, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> Fester, how's the MULTIQUIP incubator going for you?


 
Honestly, I have never used it yet! I have tested it and it gets too hot, even though my room temperature sits about 24C. The large fan in the one I have generates too much heat. I have seen pics of someone's on here that had like a 240V plastic cooling type fan in his. I bought one from Jaycar and will install it and give it another test and if OK use it for next year.


----------

